# reverse plowing.



## chrisgerman1983 (Nov 12, 2009)

I tried searching but couldnt find anyhting.... My question is, does anybody have a regular plow mounted on the rear. i am considering getting a plow and have been thinking about mounting it on the back and plowing in reverse. Dont really get a lot of snow where i live but when we do get snow there is a shortage of people with plows. The apartment i live in as well as my work have waited days to get plowed. Is putting a plow on the back a terrible idea? The manouverability would be great having the steering tires at the "back" It would be going on a Jeep cherokee and i would hate to bend my front unibody.... rear wouldnt be the end of the world


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome to PS ,******* plower!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I mounted mine under the vehicle, like a grader blade on a tractor


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

show-n-go;859163 said:


> I mounted mine under the vehicle, like a grader blade on a tractor


:laughing:


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Nov 12, 2009)

grandview;859153 said:


> Welcome to PS ,******* plower!


 yeah that what i was thinkin'.... good idea? bad idea? only problem i can think of is having a sore back from driving around in reverse


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

Less visibility, more accidental bangs on things, sore neck and hard to drink beer or coffee with head turned over.. also Lighting at night would be low, bigger blind spot...


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

first off, if you're doing a manly job like snow plowing, you shouldn't be doing it with a girly truck. it'll just confuse the people watching you


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

the gears (Ring + Pinion) in the rear differential are not designed a load going backwards. I believe they are about %20 weaker in reverse. The jeep is not known for a strong dif to start with. That in mind be gentle and dont plow a parking lot. How about a pull plow?


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

I read the title and thought he meant to have one on either end and plow both directions. I was wrong, but has anyone tried that? Save backing all the way to the end for nothing and save time turning around.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

isnt this why they make pull plows.....why in the hell would you wanna go in reverse all day


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JoeCool;859310 said:


> I read the title and thought he meant to have one on either end and plow both directions. I was wrong, but has anyone tried that? Save backing all the way to the end for nothing and save time turning around.


I have thought about that before...then thought WHY TF am i plowing this place with a truck to begin with, and sent a machine in.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

JoeCool;859310 said:


> I read the title and thought he meant to have one on either end and plow both directions. I was wrong, but has anyone tried that? Save backing all the way to the end for nothing and save time turning around.


lol Thats funny you say that. The one complex that we plow has extreemly long runs, i was joking with a friend last year that i need a blade on the back so i wouldn't be wasting time while backing up.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I went to the snowsports website. Thinking about buying one for my superduty. Only 1450 brand new. That means i can plow driveways for 4.50. LMAO


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think I'll put a vee on the front, wideout on the back, and straight blade in the middle. They I'll have all three.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It's been done....


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

The guy I worked for a couple of years ago had a Arctic Plow Buddy pull plow with rear facing wings added. I guess you could say it was Bi :laughing:
It also had a straight blade on the front.
Worked well though


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

hmm B&B why did u guys do that? so u could plow in forward then back up and keep plowing? seems like alot of stress on the reciever.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

cfdeng7;859493 said:


> hmm B&B why did u guys do that? so u could plow in forward then back up and keep plowing? seems like alot of stress on the reciever.


But it doubles the fuel mileage while plowing.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cfdeng7;859493 said:


> hmm seems like alot of stress on the reciever.


Well with-in the limits of a class five receveir.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

basher;859588 said:


> Well with-in the limits of a class five receveir.


So you're saying that's NOT a factory GM hitch?:realmad:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;859600 said:


> So you're saying that's NOT a factory GM hitch?:realmad:


Far from it. wesport


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I knew I should have checked this thread out when I saw the title this AM.



Lil STX Ford;859180 said:


> Less visibility, more accidental bangs on things, sore neck and *hard to drink beer *or coffee with head turned over.. also Lighting at night would be low, bigger blind spot...


Were we separated at birth?



2COR517;859404 said:


> I think I'll put a vee on the front, wideout on the back, and straight blade in the middle. They I'll have all three.


You, sir, are a genius. Wish I would have thought of this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

B&B;859545 said:


> But it doubles the fuel mileage while plowing.


You sure?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Close. With very detailed record keeping it's improved by 96%. 

Takes twice as long to file two edges per truck though...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

B&B;859700 said:


> Takes twice as long to file two edges per truck though...


But you plow twice as much area per filing.....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You need to add a backdrag edge.

Do you feel any rear wheel steer effect when angling? 

It would be awesome in cul-de-sac's


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;859716 said:


> But you plow twice as much area per *filing*.....


You're too mulch. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys are to much :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

basher;859728 said:


> You need to add a backdrag edge.
> 
> Do you feel any rear wheel steer effect when angling?
> 
> It would be awesome in cul-de-sac's


I wonder if one would get confused as to which one is the front and which is the rear after a few hours of plowing.

I know it would be mulch too confusing for me.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;859728 said:


> You need to add a backdrag edge.


 With dual DP a BD edge is unneeded. And thankfully so...then it would be three times the filing.



basher;859728 said:


> Do you feel any rear wheel steer effect when angling?


Very little with the correct ballast. But you do have to be careful with the throttle with the DP on, angled, and in a cul-de-sac. Likes to come around quick. Not for the timid.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So you can change your tires without a jack? 

In all seriousness, I could actually use something like that. I have a few lots that are not big enough to warrant turning around at the end. It would save some real time. 

Plus it would freak people out if you pull out in front of them


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;860652 said:


> So you can change your tires without a jack?
> 
> In all seriousness, I could actually use something like that. I have a few lots that are not big enough to warrant turning around at the end. It would save some real time.


Now you see the handiness grasshopper.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;860652 said:


> In all seriousness, I could actually use something like that. I have a few lots that are not big enough to warrant turning around at the end. It would save some real time.


I am giving it some serious thought.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm confused!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Grampa Plow;860717 said:


> I'm confused!!


What else is new.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Grampa Plow;860717 said:


> I'm confused!!





cretebaby;860813 said:


> What else is new.


:laughing:


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Nov 12, 2009)

mcfly89;859182 said:


> first off, if you're doing a manly job like snow plowing, you shouldn't be doing it with a girly truck. it'll just confuse the people watching you


:crying: its not a girlie truck.... on my insurance it says station wagon.... so there! its a manly car :laughing: i never thought about the reverse gears being weaker, Thanks. scrap that idea then.... would a hitch mounted pull plow be my best bet then if i do end up getting one?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Being your from Vancouver Island, I would think mounting a tailgate spreader to the front of the station wagon and dragging a squeegee behind would likely be, by far, the most cost effective and efficient means available to you for your area.


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bajak;861500 said:


> Being your from Vancouver Island, I would think mounting a tailgate spreader to the front of the station wagon and dragging a squeegee behind would likely be, by far, the most cost effective and efficient means available to you for your area.


ya!! that actually not a bad idea :laughing: the ice here is worse than anything


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

snowport i cant live with out up down left right i like to see what up ahead but they do maje good back drag blades for rear


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

If anyone has any pics of their rigs set up like this, I would LOVE to see them.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Grampa Plow;861851 said:


> If anyone has any pics of their rigs set up like this, I would LOVE to see them.


Did you see post #15?


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Chris.The easiest thing for you to do is get a snowsport HD,stick it on the rear hitch and try it.It won't be as good as having it on the front for a few reasons but you can always buy a front receiver later if you want.For what your wanting to do thats your best bet.These plows don't load the truck down like others so damage to your rig is hard to do unless you get crazy with a heavy foot.Hey the push frame even doubles as a bike carrier in the summer with a couple rags and a bungie cord!!!He-He Play safe.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey B&B do you have any more pics of that rear mounted full plow.Sounds like a few others are interrested to see some more too.Thanks.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry Randy, only pic I had. Perhaps I'll get a couple more as the season nears.


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

*rear plow on jeep cherokee*



chrisgerman1983;859140 said:


> I tried searching but couldnt find anyhting.... My question is, does anybody have a regular plow mounted on the rear. i am considering getting a plow and have been thinking about mounting it on the back and plowing in reverse. Dont really get a lot of snow where i live but when we do get snow there is a shortage of people with plows. The apartment i live in as well as my work have waited days to get plowed. Is putting a plow on the back a terrible idea? The manouverability would be great having the steering tires at the "back" It would be going on a Jeep cherokee and i would hate to bend my front unibody.... rear wouldnt be the end of the world


I don't consider myself a snow removal pro but having cleared snow for my stratas and residentials (I'm a gardener by trade) and I live in richmod b.c... I know more or less what is worth while spending money on in b.c snow removal ... so here are my to bits...
Get yourself an atv 4x4 with a plow or any 8 horse power snow thrower that can also take a plow (for after 8am. when the stuff gets wet) and you'll never have to loose sleep about how on earth you are going to get to work without your cherokee.Don't forget , contractors living in colder states/provinces have professional weights behind their tools in other words,what is your cherokee going to do on a slope with 250kg of wet slush on the plow and no weight or traction on your tires?


----------



## jeffsyardcare (Nov 19, 2009)

Just a thought, a rear plow which works plowing forward and reverse. Mounts on the class three rear receiver hitch. It has 1200 lb.s of downforce as well. Company is located in New Hampshire. The only rear drawback is you will have no access to truck as your tailgate will not open all the way.

www.superplow.com


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

Wouldn't it fun now if your dragging all that snow and all a sudden you hit a drift and your stuck... snow bank in front and your rear end is packed with snow.... and most SUV's or trucks have exhaust pipe at rear or near rear of back bumper... Guess that ONSTAR button might come in handy lol


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Lil STX Ford;869147 said:


> Wouldn't it fun now if your dragging all that snow and all a sudden you hit a drift and your stuck... snow bank in front and your rear end is packed with snow.... and most SUV's or trucks have exhaust pipe at rear or near rear of back bumper... Guess that ONSTAR button might come in handy lol


Does Ford offer OnStar?


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

Nope you spin tires t'il the snow melts lol


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

i think what he really could us is a hiniker c-plow rigged to fit in the reciever. then he could plow in both directions


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

chrisgerman1983;861200 said:


> :crying: its not a girlie truck.... on my insurance it says station wagon.... so there!


Enough said right there...


----------



## lakesidehi (Nov 17, 2009)

awesome pic B&B


----------



## revtoyota (Oct 17, 2009)

I have seen a few like this. There is a video on the sites to give you an idea.

http://www.snowmansnowplow.com/

http://www.superplow.com/testimonials.php


----------



## brian r webber (Feb 2, 2010)

There is the hitch n plow that converts three point blades into receiver mounted cat 1 implements.they are winch or actuator controlled.cheapest option by far. there are posts in the equipment picture section and here in non comercial section.there are videos on you tube. I am looking into this option.I only want soemthing for my drive and i want to do it cheap. i used to plow as a side job but got out of it 5 yrs ago.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

mcfly89;859182 said:


> first off, if you're doing a manly job like snow plowing, you shouldn't be doing it with a girly truck. it'll just confuse the people watching you


:laughing::laughing:


----------

